# How About Wireless Built In???



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

I really don't want to be piggybacking a wireless access device on my Tivo. The one in my laptop is so much more elegant, that it made me think, how difficult would it be for Tivo to put them installed, inside the new units? 

That'd also eliminate getting out every such device and trying it on the tivo, which is a PIA. It'd be a cool addition, and would make some of us happier.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that the wireless adapter should be a separate item. Wireless technology is continuously changing. Since I purchased my first TiVo, wireless has gone from b, to g, and now n is coming out.

Wired ethernet is pretty stable so it is fine by me if it is built in. Gigabit would be the best way to go; however, I think the S3 is coming out with 100 Mbps.

TiVo has now come out with there own wireless adapter which is the one that I would recommend.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be somewhat complex, and costly.


----------



## homertime (Mar 25, 2006)

I just think that it would be nicer to keep the price low and add the newest wireless technology as stated above.

I think having direct wire phone and ethernet is fine for now. They need to make sure to have the optimum # of connections to be pleasing to customers will all different types of connections.

Keep in mind that at most only 60% of the country has internet access


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They can't keep the price low AND incorporate wireless.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I think they should sell at the same price but include a large gold brick and a lifetime supply of hot dogs.

Seriously, not only is it silly to make everyone pay for a part that not everyone needs, it'd also mean that next year when they come out with 802.11q, everyone's TiVo will be stuck in some kind of nightmare of backwards compatability.

There's really nothing an internal wireless adds over an external one other than perhaps saving a few inches of space in your entertainment center.


----------



## kroma (Apr 19, 2006)

i imagine the day when microsoft or sony will team up with TiVo to offer a combination DVR / game console.

Imagine. an XBOX dvr or a Playstation DVR. built-in wireless of course. 

That is entirely plausible and I believe it should be manufactured asap. consumers demand integration. we don't want 7 different hardware boxes placed around the TV. we want 1 box that will handle DVR, Games, DVD, etc...

I predict game consoles will merge with DVR's within 2 years.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

kroma said:


> i imagine the day when microsoft or sony will team up with TiVo to offer a combination DVR / game console.
> 
> Imagine. an XBOX dvr or a Playstation DVR. built-in wireless of course.
> 
> ...


Problem w/ that. What if you just want an xbox, or a dvr. Have to make at LEAST 2 version of stuff, but too expensive probably.


----------



## hbittner (Apr 22, 2006)

I just purchased a new Direct TV receiver and figured I might as well get it with Tivo, since we love our other Tivo. Well, we don't have a land phone line - we use voip and a wireless internet connection with our other Tivo system. Guess what - no available USB ports - they are deemed "for future use". I was ready to return it! Do you realize how many people don't use a land phone line? I want to know how far in the future we are talking about here.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is totally DirecTV's call.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It seems very unlikely they will ever be put to any use. DirecTV is moving away from TiVo, it seems.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

As the above posts point out, there are two main reasons not to incorporate wireless:

1. WiFi gear is relatively expensive compared to other components in the TiVo, so adding WiFi would increase the cost of the units, and therefore TiVo would have to charge more to cover the cost.

2. WiFi is a rapidly changing technology. When the Series2 first came out, 802.11b was the dominant standard. Now 802.11g is the dominant standard. However, we're already seeing Pre-N WiFi gear on the market, based on a draft for 802.11n - which will be the next generation of WiFi, replacing 802.11g.


There is another reason as well - antenna placement. Many people have their TiVo in an entertainment center, surrounded by electronic gear. That's a terrible location for a WiFi antenna. I have a TiVo brand 11g adapter and if I place it down by the TiVo itself, the WiFi signal is dramatically worse. However, by placing the adapter itself on top of the entertainment center, I get an excellent connection.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Good point.


----------

